# Light Dried Malt In Cider



## 82Mike (6/11/12)

Hi All

Just trying my hand at cider based on juice and Safale US-05. I've noticed some recipes include light dry malt- what will this add (or take away) from the cider? Will it improve mouth feel like it does in beer?


----------



## mxd (6/11/12)

I did my only cider that way.

it adds a some unmentionables so with DME and US-05, you'll get the cider down to 1.010 ish, so it will be more sweet


----------



## [email protected] (6/11/12)

I have done 5 ciders, 2 of which i included a small amount of LDME (100g/10L) along with a tin of pear juice and i prefer the end result over straight apples juice. A bit more mouthfeel and not so bone dry. I have only ever used Wyeast Cider and once the craftbrewer dry cider yeast. 

The straight juice ciders are killer on a hot day though!


----------

